# Revolution Receiver parts



## Budd1 (Apr 9, 2009)

will be doing my first install and need to buy the Revolution Diesel receiver, can you tell me if the Link switch and the adaptor plug comes with it. will be installing it in a USA GP30.
Thanks
Bud


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Yes, the kit is complete with parts needed.


----------



## Budd1 (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks Mike.. WILL BE ORDERING THE PARTS SOON FROM YOU.
Bud


----------

